# Google- Franklin Gutierrez Has Irritable Bowel Syndrome and the Mariners Are Crappy. - Seattle Weekly (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Franklin Gutierrez Has Irritable Bowel Syndrome and the Mariners Are Crappy.**Seattle Weekly (blog)*â€‹The Mariners' are already seven games under .500 in 2011, so at first blush the news that centerfielder Franklin Gutierrez has been diagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), a relatively common but *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

